# Gonna be hitting the wasatch front extended...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Gonna hit the Wasatch Front Extended saturday. I am looking for elk, but ill be sure to report back if I find some nice bucks etc.


----------



## Bigkyo (Aug 25, 2014)

I was up there yesterday saw a few nice bucks. A real nice 4 point rest were 3s and 2s, 9 total. No elk, but once we saw the 4 we stopped looking put in a stalk. Couldnt get on him before dark tho.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I will be up there also. I will send a PM if I see anything.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

How did you guys do?? I'm up there right now!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I posted that pic of that elk poo. I gained 3000 ft in all that day. I hit the trail at 530 and started to see the deer moving around 530. I did cut up some elk tracks in the snow at the top but they were just a few. I was hoping to be at the top when I the animals were moving but I needed about 1 hour more to catch them at first light. I saw a really good looking 3 point at 200 yrds but I already filled my buck tag. Still fun to get out.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Saturday morning appeared that it was quite packed with hunters, the butler canyon parking lot was full on the left at 6:00am and the mill d parking lot was pretty filled up too. No elk for me, I had to leave early though cause my friend who came along started to have a shortness of breath and was afraid his blood pressure had risen(he isn't used to the altitude of Utah). But I saw a nice 3 pt buck, and had some coyotes howling up a storm not far from me(i think they were hunting the buck I saw)...Also saw a nice looking white ermine only about 5-10 yards away. Elk wise I saw lots of frozen elk scat and some sign that elk had been there, but I wasn't in their area so I gotta get out again and look further. I got most of it on camera but i haven't uploaded any of it yet.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

For anyone interested in seeing the ermine(white ferret) and hearing the coyotes...take a look. its the first section of the video, the rest is from a previous time i went out in oct, mostly fall colors in that portion. Also found a geocache at the end of the video.


----------

